# Vintage Rolex



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi all.

Could anyone on here put me on to EITHER a decent web-site or a good book giving detailed info on vintage Rolex.

I'm particularly interested in the original Milgauss, the Astura and the very limited Gabus. I'd quite like to know a bit more about 40's models as all I can find info on currently is late 50's onwards.

The 'Bubble back' is something that intrigues me too. I'd just like to know what I'm looking at if I ever stumbled across one as I do like to dig about for these rarities, even if I can't afford them! 

Thanks very much.

Kev.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi Kev,

if you what an excellent vintage Rolex web site try

http://www.rolexmagazine.com/watches/historic/index.html

When i think of what i would buy if i won the lottery i go there to drool.

tell me what you think?

regards steve


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

kevkojak said:


> The 'Bubble back' is something that intrigues me too. I'd just like to know what I'm looking at if I ever stumbled across one as I do like to dig about for these rarities, even if I can't afford them!












Very interesting.

1942, although clearly influenced by 30s styling while at the same time a prescient design reminiscent of some watches from the 70s.


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> kevkojak said:
> 
> 
> > The 'Bubble back' is something that intrigues me too. I'd just like to know what I'm looking at if I ever stumbled across one as I do like to dig about for these rarities, even if I can't afford them!
> ...


I know enough to know that the model in this picture is the California dial - very 40's. Bubble style numbers and no-date. Not sure if these were something of a rarity, everyone seems to rave about this dial, but every example of the bubble back I've seen (barring the disney 'mickey mouse' dial) has been one of these.

Thanks for the site StevieB, headed there now...


----------

